

The Truth is Terrible - ChristianMarks
http://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=2099162

======
ChristianMarks
This is for hackers who want to brush up on their Nietzsche. The author, Brian
Leiter, runs
[http://leiterreports.typepad.com/blog/](http://leiterreports.typepad.com/blog/)
and is one of my intellectual heros.

